# Camping Raco Benidorm thefts from motorhomes



## gerri (Nov 26, 2007)

A friend of ours is on Camping Raco in Benidorm and sent me a message on Tuesday to say that security had been breached and 4 vans had been broken into and cash and jewellery had been taken and there was several insurance people on site has anyone else heard this or of any other sites being hit?


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

We're are just back (today) from a lengthy spell in Benidorm but having camped on La Torretta - same road as Raco but closer to the town.

There are ongoing reports of odd break ins all the time. A couple in the last 2 months on Torretta - "A Class" vans, tv ariel cable through front sliding windows (meaning windows aren't locked and can slide open). Scumbags in and taking usual array of Rolex watches, diamond rings, computers etc.

GIven the density of camping on Raco - and there are next to no spare pitches, I'm suprised that they have had break ins. 

Why would there be a number of insurance people on site?

IMO Benidorm is one of the safest places to visit in the winter in a motorhome. There are probably in excess of a thousand motorhomes within the city limits at the moment and the incidence of crime is, pro rata very low.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just chatted on facebook with a friend who has a "static" van and live there permenant.

She is saying 7 known breakin's ...


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Any reports of gassing as well ??


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

When we stayed at Villasol in December we heard from a long stay couple that there had been some break ins. This was the reason the site installed extra security lighting on the service road bordering Assagador de la Torreta. We were there nearly two months and heard no further reports.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder - we're off wandering soon so I really must remember to take my 2 Rolex watches and that bundle of Euros I like to carry around. Must also remind the missus to take her diamond tiaras.


----------



## gerri (Nov 26, 2007)

*camping raco benidorm thiefs from motorhomes*

We are still in Spain and have been back to Benidorm 3 times over the winter staying at Villasol and Almafra we have never stayed at raco but have walked around it as we have Torreta but the last time we were in Benidorm in Feb we saw 4-5 men on countless corners there playing find the pea under 3 cups and taking money from visitors and locals alike with a very expensive car waiting to wisk them away if the police turned up we were warned about this at one campsite and told to steer clear of them as it was a con by east europeans as was the ever growing begging going on. We like Benidorm and i agree we do feel safe there and we will return later this year


----------

